# BRAZIL l Southern regions: Villas, Vineyards, Castles and Snow.



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

The southern regions of Brazil represents an area bigger than Spain and it is rich of impressive scenery and culture.









http://homenscomh.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/vale-dos-vinhedos-rs.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-isJn5O3ZjTY/TsxDUIElDEI/AAAAAAAAAHA/ZR9YCBeWF4g/s1600/03.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/60173583.jpg









http://www.claudiohumberto.com.br/O...8.47.20-17.07.10_-_vale_dos_vinhedos.jpg.jpeg









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/07/f7/50/bento-goncalves-surroundings.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_uOKaDmEqO...600/Vale+dos+Vinhedos+-+Rio+Grande+do+Sul.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3086/2697500544_84b66d7a7f_z.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4144/5186069860_f709c46c8e_z.jpg









http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b91/latinohunk/14th/casteloPedrasAltaseduardoam.jpg


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.gramado.rs.gov.br/images/stories/turismo/pontos_turisticos/lagonegro.jpg









http://www.eventize.com.br/eventize/upload/000001/images/outono_em_gramado_ii.jpg









http://www.marciolima.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/8715620.jpg









http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/pordentrodobrasil/files/2010/09/pef_16761.jpg









http://www.mundotecno.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/blumenau.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2281/1806191530_4d61ef25b9_z.jpg?zz=1









http://revistaguarana.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/jetquik_campos_do_jordao.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v177/voxpus/campos00.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2553/3919456761_eb2497d746_z.jpg?zz=1









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-J62Vhp2yC...asil+-+abrajet+rs+-+540+-+nova+petropolis.bmp









http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/... bento do sul Schlachtfest/saobentodosul8.jpg









http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x3/piskejgs/Soledade-RS/103_8752.jpg









http://img.gruposinos.com.br/1/1/79/135.jpg









http://www.rentcars.com.br/blog/wp-...eve-São-Joaquim-Roteiro-Serra-Catarinense.jpg


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

how often does it snow in Brasil?


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

.D. said:


> how often does it snow in Brasil?


every year in the south, but not everywhere of the south thou.


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

http://spa.fotolog.com/photo/42/7/120/dionewalker/1277423947775_f.jpg









http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-get/I0000Pj4b5cVzALU/s/860/860/vista10d01956.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Te0mUBvzp...Aws/47wULz7TpVM/s1600/_MG_2165-Editar-2+.jpeg









http://verdejava.com.br/lugares/mostardas/mostardas7.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_EverXfWov6M/Spa-AkLX2SI/AAAAAAAABVQ/kvYS4DZyrec/s1600/DSCN3789.png









http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b91/latinohunk/SJausentes04ago2010-1.jpg









http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/noiva/files/2010/08/neve_sc23.jpg


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent thread & beautiful photos. Thanks for the sharing! :cheers:


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

ArtZ said:


> Excellent thread & beautiful photos. Thanks for the sharing! :cheers:


thank you friend


----------



## CavaloMarinho (Jun 16, 2012)

show!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos...:cheers:


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ thanks!









http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/2207/castelinhojanehilgert.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6172/6181575729_58af876b69_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2408/1809190497_da6ea9bf96.jpg









http://www.werocktour.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/4886391227_5ed0706b85_z-500x375.jpg


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## CavaloMarinho (Jun 16, 2012)

:drool:


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

I can share other pictures in the next page.


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

So I appreciate comments. There are great pictures to be shown.


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

A few more









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7192/6848461518_c69fb01ef4_z.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6473348601_987a58c202_z.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2585/3882109678_67a7432886_z.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3550/3377305840_49212d6f94_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm4.hv-static.flickr.com/3136/2766381225_31f16615d4.jpg


----------



## CavaloMarinho (Jun 16, 2012)

Ah Porto Alegre


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

*Let it Snow, Let it Snow, Let it Snow*

Nice too see areas not known, thanks for the tour. You most always see palm trees and/or beachs in pix from Brazil, not in this set..:shocked::?:uh::doh::dunno:kay:kay:


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

midrise said:


> Nice too see areas not known, thanks for the tour. You most always see palm trees and/or beachs in pix from Brazil, not in this set..:shocked::?:uh::doh::dunno:kay:kay:



True that. Rio dominates the media.


----------



## CavaloMarinho (Jun 16, 2012)

yup


----------

